# Reverse loop question



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have 2 reverse loops on my layout, they are both pretty good size. I know I need to insulate both sides, Ive done this and I have a MRC reverse controller.
My questions are
1. Do I put any feeders in the reverse section? The loop seems awfully big to not have any feeders at all in it powering it. I assume the MRC controller is powering it, but its a pretty good size loop.

2. Wiring the MRC controller like I have in the pic, does the other wires from the controller connect to the bus?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

If the reverse section of track is long then it doesn't hurt to wire it from the auto-reverse module with a bus and feeders.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't understand the need for feeders. the voltage drop can't be that much unless you have a massive amount of track.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Voltage drops can be tough. Consider a bad case such as a long passenger train with 3 powered A & B units pulling 8 incandesant lit cars. On a long block of track, the load,feeder/bus and track resistance could team up causing a marginal voltage level for the sound decoders. An unusual situation but certainly a possibility.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The reverse loop section does not need to be the entire loop just make the section as long as the longest consist of engines you would ever run.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Two wires from the MRC unit to the reverse section of track, run multiple feed from the two wires as necessary. The other two wires from MRC to your power bus that feeds the rest of the track.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

NIMT said:


> The reverse loop section does not need to be the entire loop just make the section as long as the longest consist of engines you would ever run.


Longest TRAIN would be better. If you have lighted passenger cars or cabooses with power pickup it will be possible to short out both ends of the loop at once if the reversing section is too short.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

NIMT said:


> The reverse loop section does not need to be the entire loop just make the section as long as the longest consist of engines you would ever run.


Yeah I get ya on that one Sean, but I had to use the space for it.
I did figure out the wiring for the controller. 2 yellow wires go to the reverse section and 2 red wires go before the reverse section. Amazing what happens when you find and read the directions lol I dont run any passenger trains or lighted cabooses and have no plans to, so hopefully this will be sufficent for this section.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> Longest TRAIN would be better. If you have lighted passenger cars or cabooses with power pickup it will be possible to short out both ends of the loop at once if the reversing section is too short.


Yes you are right, somewhat... Lighting circuits in cars do not care about polarity / phase so they will work either way. The only way it would be an issue is if the engine and the passanger car where bridging the gaps on both sides of the loop at exactly the same time.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

That's exactly what I was referring to.


----------

